# Faggots (Double meaning)



## Zephrael

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu ma question précédente, je compte sous-titrer les sketchs les plus connus et amusants d'un podcast populaire.

J'ai trouvé un autre problème de traduction à cause d'un nouveau jeu de mots:

Dans ce sketch, les présentateurs disent que les vieux ne sont pas au courant de l'argot familier de nos jours. L'un entre eux donne l'exemple d'une conversation entre son père et sa grand-mère, ou ce premier mentionne les 'faggots'. Le 'faggot' est un genre boulette de viande, mais le mot est également un mot très péjoratif pour les personnes homosexuelles, plutôt comme 'une tapette' en français. La grand-mère se met à crier "Oh, I love faggots! Mmm, tasty faggots!" et continue comme ça pendant un bon moment bien qu'ils soient dans un lieu publique.

J'ai essayé d'utiliser le mot 'tapette':

_...Donc mon père, il fait "J'aime bien l'été, mais il y a trop de guêpes partout... Je pense à achèter une tapette" Et mamie, elle dit "Oh, les tapettes, qu'est ce qu'elles sont utiles!"

_Le problème est, bien entendu, qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup que l'on peut dire au sujet des manettes. On ne dirait pas que l'on les aime, ni qu'elles sont délicieuses, alors là, la conversation ne peut plus continuer!

Quelqu'un peut suggérer un alternatif? Tout simplement, je cherche le nom de quelque chose à manger qui est également un péjoratif courant pour quelque chose. Je m'excuse, je sais bien qu'il s'agit d'une demande assez spécifique!

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## plantin

Tête de nègre
pet de nonne


----------



## laverdure2

'une manette' ???? (lever, handle)

_...Donc mon père, *a dit *"J'aime bien l'été, mais il y a trop de guêpes partout... Je pense ach*e*ter une tapette" (pas d'accent) Et mamie* a* dit "Oh, les tapettes, qu'est ce qu'elles sont utiles!"

_A ma connaissance, il n'y a rien qui se mange en français qui puisse se référer aux homosexuels, à moins de s'embarquer dans une histoire compliquée avec les bananes, les sucettes mais il faut expliquer. Les faggots sont typiquement brit.


----------



## laverdure2

plantin said:


> Tête de nègre  connotation raciste
> pet de nonne


 c'est un beignet sucré (a nun's fart) et à la rigueur, on peut faire un jeu de mot avec ça


----------



## Zephrael

Oups, je m'excuse, je voulais utiliser le mot 'tapette'! Quel sot.

Et j'ai utilisé le présent ('dit' plutôt que 'a dit') parce que les présentateurs parlent d'un langage plutôt familier. J'entends très souvent des jeunes français qui utilisent le présent en parlant du passé!

Bref, y-aurait-il un alternatif qui ne se réfère pas aux homosexuels mais plutôt à un autre groupe de personnes?

Merci les deux.

--Merci les trois! Le pet de nonne pourrait marcher très bien!


----------



## laverdure2

Zephrael said:


> Oups, je m'excuse, je voulais utiliser le mot 'tapette'! Quel sot.
> 
> Et j'ai utilisé le présent ('dit' plutôt que 'a dit') parce que les présentateurs parlent un langage plutôt familier. J'entends très souvent de jeune*s* français qui utilise*nt* le présent en parlant du passé!
> 
> Bref, y-aurait-il un alternatif qui ne se réfère pas aux homosexuels mais plutôt à un autre groupe de personnes?
> 
> Merci les deux.



oui, mais il dit, elle dit, c'est vraiment du très très familier et mauvais français et puis c'est répétitif or le français a horreur de la répétition.

Je cherche, mais un aliment qui se réfère à un groupe de personnes, je ne vois pas. 
Tête de nègre suggéré par Plantin pourrait aller mais c'est terriblement raciste et c'est illégal des deux côtés du Channel (le racisme, pas les gâteaux).

What is your popular podcast ?


----------



## plantin

> Tête de nègre suggéré par Plantin pourrait aller mais c'est terriblement  raciste et c'est illégal des deux côtés du Channel (le racisme, pas les  gâteaux).


Exact, mais les termes péjoratifs désignant les homosexuels ne le sont-ils pas aussi ? En France ce me semble être le cas.


----------



## laverdure2

indeed, à part qu'ici en UK, le racisme est sévèrement condamné et l'homosexualité beaucoup plus tolérée et intégrée culturellement qu'en France, donc en faire des blagues (si elles ne sont pas franchement injurieuses) ne pose pas de problème particulier.


----------



## plantin

Ok. Cela me rappelle un séjour dans le Yukon en février dernier où mon fils qui y est installé m'a briefé sur certains termes anodins ici mais absolument tabous dans ce territoire: par exemple, ne jamais dire "Indians" (1/3 de la population) mais "First Nations"


----------



## Zephrael

laverdure2 said:


> oui, mais il dit, elle dit, c'est vraiment du très très familier et mauvais français et puis c'est répétitif or le français a horreur de la répétition.
> 
> Je cherche, mais un aliment qui se réfère à un groupe de personnes, je ne vois pas.
> Tête de nègre suggéré par Plantin pourrait aller mais c'est terriblement raciste et c'est illégal des deux côtés du Channel (le racisme, pas les gâteaux).
> 
> What is your popular podcast ?



Merci pour vos corrections; je les avais déjà faites, il s'agissait des erreurs accidentales commises à cause de ma vitesse à répondre 

D'ailleurs, je suppose que vous avez bien raison - je ne veux pas présenter les présentateurs (Je m'excuse) comme ignorants!

Oui, j'éviterai plutôt le racisme!

Quant au podcast, il s'appelle The Yogpod. Son humour est bizarre, moqueuse et parfois frôle l'offensif, mais je l'aime bien quand même (Bien que moi, je sois un 'faggot'!); il est toujours évident qu'il s'agit tout simplement de l'humour britannique et que les présentateurs ne veulent pas du tout vraiment offenser quiconque!


----------



## Zephrael

En faisant des recherches sur les pets de nonnes, j'ai trouvé qu'ils sont également appelés les 'pets de putain', qui est encore mieux! Vous, les français, vous comprendrez cela si vous l'entendiez?


----------



## LivingTree

If you wanted to go québécois, you have _poutine_. 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vladimir_Poutine
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poutine_(plat)

It isn't exactly rude, but it could be ridiculous.


----------



## Tharkun35

Zephrael said:


> En faisant des recherches sur les pets de nonnes, j'ai trouvé qu'ils sont également appelés les 'pets de putain', qui est encore mieux! Vous, les français, vous comprendrez cela si vous l'entendiez?


Autant je connais les pets de nonnes, autant je n'ai jamais entendu parler de pets de putains.


----------



## laverdure2

Zephrael said:


> En faisant des recherches sur les pets de nonnes, j'ai trouvé qu'ils sont également appelés les 'pets de putain', qui est encore mieux! Vous, les français, vous comprendrez cela si vous l'entendiez?


Never heard. Putain est vraiment un mot grossier et injurieux.


----------



## pointvirgule

Tout ça me rappelle un passage désopilant d'un roman de David Lodge (_Small World_), où un traducteur japonais, confronté à la phrase : _Bugger me, but I feel like some faggots tonight_, écrit à l'auteur pour lui demander : _Does Ernie mean that he feels a sudden desire for homosexual intercourse ? If so, why does he mention this to his wife ? _

Dans la v.f. (_Un tout petit monde_), le traducteur de Lodge n'a pu que conserver la phrase en anglais, ajoutant en note de bas de page : _Bougre de bougre, je me taperais bien un pédé/une crépinette ce soir. (N.d.T.)_

Pour ce qui est du problème de Zephrael, je continue de me creuser les méninges pour trouver un jeu de mots approprié. 

En attendant, je ne vois pas trop bien quel genre de double sens on peut voir dans _poutine. _


----------



## LivingTree

Don't know what to say, pointvirgule. Did you see the wiki links I gave?

Vladimire Poutine, _poutine_ the yummy _plat québécois_.

Someone craving some chips dripping with cheese and gravy being understood to be craving the President of Russia ...


----------



## laverdure2

Zephrael said:


> Merci pour vos corrections; je les avais déjà faites, il s'agissait des erreurs accident*ell*es commises à cause de ma *précipitation *à répondre
> 
> D'ailleurs, je suppose que vous avez bien raison - je ne veux pas présenter les présentateurs (Je m'excuse) comme ignorants! *on ne peut pas toujours éviter les répétitions.*
> 
> Oui, j'éviterai plutôt le racisme!
> 
> Quant au podcast, il s'appelle The Yogpod. Son humour est bizarre, moqueu*r* (humour is masculin in French) et parfois frôle l'offensif, mais je l'aime bien quand même (Bien que moi, je sois un 'faggot'!); il est toujours évident qu'il s'agit tout simplement de l'humour britannique et que les présentateurs ne veulent pas du tout vraiment offenser quiconque!


Indeed, c'est peut-être ça la difficulté : rendre l'humour british en français. Il faut peut-être parfois adapter plutôt que traduire. Les critère "offensifs" sont tout différents dans les deux pays et les deux cultures. 

En plus, je ne suis pas certaine qu'on puisse beaucoup faire d'humour avec la nourriture en France, c'est relativement sacré  (comme on disait beaucoup quand j'étais petite "on ne joue pas avec la nourriture !")

La poutine suggérée par Living Tree est un truc qui marche au Canada et au Québec, mais ça ne fonctionnera pas en France où on ne mange pas ça du tout !


Je pense que la tapette est plus appropriée, elle signifie queer, fairy. Il y a aussi peut-être l'expression "être de la jacquette" et les Jacket Potatoes...


----------



## Zephrael

Voilà ce que j'ai écrit pour le moment:



> L: Donc mon père, il a dit "Ah ouais, je vais préparer de la dinde, et je pensais, après, j'aimerais bien prendre des pets de putain." Et ma mamie a crié "Oh, j'adore les pets de putain!" et puis elle s'est lancée dans cette conversation où les deux hurlaient les mots 'pets de putain' à pleins poumons. C'est - c'est toujours acceptable en Grande Bretagne aujourd'hui? Ils ne s'inquiétaient pas!
> 
> S: Oui! Oui, bien sur que oui! Les pets de putain, c'est un dessert délicieux! Un aliment bien succulent!
> 
> 
> L: C'est un truc aux champignons et...
> 
> 
> S: Non, non, il n'y a pas de champignons, idiot! C'est comme du pâte à choux dans une petite boule... C'est, tu sais, c'est sucré et soufflé... typiquement, ça se mange chaud, avec plein de sucre, et tu manges ce truc de baignet délicieux.
> 
> 
> L: Ah, c'est similaire à un baignet?
> 
> 
> S: Ouais, plus ou moins. J'en ai déjà mangé mais le pâte était de très mauvaise qualité.
> 
> 
> L: Ah oui, très friable... du pâte bonmarché.
> 
> 
> S: Et hop, c'est un pet de putain. Et je les aime bien, mais... oui, ils sont plus souvent appelés les 'pets de nonne', mais bon...
> [Et ça continue, mais la suite n'est plus vraiment liée à ma question.]



La famille du présentateur L, provenenant d'une comté des midlands (je ne me rapelles pas lequel, je m'excuse) utilisent parfois un dialecte bizzare, donc je les ai permis d'utiliser le terme 'pet de putain' qui est, il me semble, plus courant dans des régions particuliers de la France, mais j'ai quand même inséré le nom plus reconnu 

Merci pour toutes vos suggestions alternatives! J'aimerais toujours entendre vos opinions sur cette tente!


----------



## laverdure2

Des corrections s'imposent :
1° "les pets de putain" n'est pas une expression courante en français, les pets de nonne oui. 


2° un peu d'orthographe :
S: Oui! Oui, bien s*û*r que oui! Les pets de putain, c'est un dessert délicieux! Un aliment bien succulent! it's definitely not frequent to use such words in french in everyday life.
*de la* pâte à choux dans une petite boule

j'enlèverais typiquement qui n'est pas idiomatique en français
b*ei*gnet
*la *pâte de la pâte bon marché

*un *comté, je *ne *me rappell*e* pas lequel... donc je les ai permis d'utiliser le terme anglicisme, je me suis permis de leur faire utiliser le terme...
régions particul*ères* (feminin)

Oui, putain est un mot utiisé très couramment dans le Sud Est de la France, en fin de phrase ou en interjection/exclamation mais je le répète, pets de putain n'est pas l'appellation utilisée en France


Merci pour toutes vos suggestions alternatives! J'aimerais toujours entendre vos opinions sur cette tente!

J'aimerais avoir vos opinions sur cette tentative.
quite funny actually, because you used "tente" (tent) which sounds like tante (aunt) and actually has the double meaning of queer


----------



## Zephrael

Vous m'avez donné une idée qui pourrait être excellente:

...Donc mon père, il a dit "Ah ouais, je vais faire du camping le mois prochain." Et ma mamie a crié avec son accent bizarre "Dans une tante? Tu vas aller dans une tante?" et puis elle s'est lancée dans cette conversation où les deux hurlaient les mots 'dans une tante' à pleins poumons. C'est - c'est toujours acceptable en Grande Bretagne aujourd'hui? Ils ne s'inquiétaient pas!

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## laverdure2

le coup de la tente, ça marche à tous les coups.
J'ai oublié de préciser qu'on dit aussi "tantouze" (diminutif de tante/homosexuel) et aussi tarlouze, mais là, c'est très péjoratif.
Si la mamie est un peu sourde, ça peut donner d'intéressants quiproquos

 Bien sûr, il n'y a pas la dimension nourriture.


----------



## Zephrael

Hum, oui, avec cette tante, je ne sais plus que faire avec la conversation où ils décrivent le faggot. Il n'y a pas trop à dire quand on veut décrire sa tante... Peut-être devrais-j'enlever cet extrait entier... A moins que vous réussissiez à suggérer une suite?

Edit: Jetez un coup d'oeil à ceci. Je vous previens, ça devient assez vulgaire:

S: Oui! Oui, bien sur que oui! Les tantes, c'est un sujet innocent! Ah, j'adore mes tantes.


L: Je suis jamais allé dans une tente, n'est-ce pas très...


S: T'es jamais allé dans une tante? Il fait chaud dedans, c'est très confortable, tu peux mettre plein de choses dedans pour t'amuser avant de te coucher.


L: Ah, donc c'est vraiment spacieux dedans?


S: Oui, plus ou moins. C'est un peu étroit.


L: Ah oui, si t'as une tante bon marché.


S: Et les bon marchés branlent un peu trop, ouais. Je les aime bien, les tantes. On les voit souvent aux couleurs vives aussi, mais bon.


----------



## laverdure2

les bon marché (no final s, it's an adjective) sont assez branlan*tes* (tente/tent is feminin)

je trouve ça excellent dans le double-sens. Certes c'est un peu vulgaire, mais pas plus que toutes les blagues à connotation sexuelle.

I think I'm gonna listen Yogpod, seems funny. Did you try Eddie Izzard ? there are some double meaning jokes (he/she speaks a quite perfect french)


----------



## LivingTree

laverdure2 said:


> La poutine suggérée par Living Tree est un truc qui marche au Canada et au Québec, mais ça ne fonctionnera pas en France où on ne mange pas ça du tout !



Yes ... but then, I don't assume who the audience is when it isn't stated. 

I'm not finding the dialogue revolving around _pet de ..._ (#18) to be especially entertaining, myself, but that may just be me!

I might humbly suggest some revision to be along the lines of:

_Oui! Oui, bien sur que oui! Les pets de putain__/nonne_, they make the kitchen smell so good! 
- Yes, so nice and spicy!
No, not spicy, you fool -- warm and sweet!

etc. etc., i.e. with the talk being about the smell rather than the taste, which doesn't make a lot of sense for a _pet_, I would think.


----------



## Zephrael

LivingTree said:


> I'm not finding the dialogue revolving around _pet de ..._ (#18) to be especially entertaining, myself, but that may just be me!
> 
> 
> etc. etc., i.e. with the talk being about the smell rather than the taste, which doesn't make a lot of sense for a _pet_, I would think.




Oui, mais to be fair, in the original English, that conversation is literally just them describing pork faggots. Mais une bonne idée quand même!


----------



## laverdure2

the right question is : do you have nun's farts in Canada ? To be honest, it's not so common in France. Last time I had some was twenty years ago in a boulangerie in Paris. 
I use to think (probably wrongly) that when someone is asking for a french translation, it is about french from France, which can be understood by French and francophones (including Africa), a fortiori québécois, the other way round is not always true. Poutine is a good example : it was unknown in France (perhaps in Belgium ?) til the Olympics few years ago (then the french TV made reports about the canadian culture and food).


----------



## laverdure2

Zephrael, faggots don't exist in France  I don't think than anyone there has the idea of the smell of faggots in a pan, it's typically british this smell, when I come back from France, this is the smell which makes me think : home ! though I'm still French.


----------



## LivingTree

I've never heard of _pet de putain_ in Canada (but I don't live in Quebec and I don't live in French day to day). Generally speaking, Quebec is not as fixated on using "prostitute" for everything imaginable in everyday language as France is; Quebec prefers actual "swear" words (derived from religion). Termium seems to treat _pet de nonne_ as a foreign thing, although it does offer it for doughnuts (ordinarily _beigne_ or _beignet _- see also beigne  ).

google.ca doesn't find much of anything for either term on pages from Canada. I rather doubt that most québécois would have a clue what it is.


Btw, I wasn't talking at all about the smell of faggots.

I was looking for a way of making the dialogue about faggots and how good they taste make sense when _pet de putain/nonne_ was being used as a substitute for faggots. Faggots taste; farts smell.


----------



## laverdure2

the smell of faggots was evoked by Zephrael. 

beigne... interesting because there is a doughnut (kinda) named bugnes. Also made by nuns.
and beigne in french means also slap 

French people swear about everything : religion, prostitutes... always a bit of a shock when I "come back" to France for few days.
As I said, never heard pet de putain. And would be ashamed to ask in a boulangerie...


----------



## LivingTree

laverdure2 ... Zaphrael wasn't talking about the smell of faggots; Zaphrael was quoting what I wrote, which was about the smell of _pets_, not of faggots. Zaphrael just edited out what I had said in the middle:


I might humbly suggest some revision to be along the lines of:

_Oui! Oui, bien sur que oui! Les pets de putain__/nonne_, they make the kitchen smell so good! 
- Yes, so nice and spicy!
No, not spicy, you fool -- warm and sweet!

etc. etc., i.e. with the talk being about the smell rather than the taste, which doesn't make a lot of sense for a _pet_, I would think.


i.e. I didn't think it made sense (or made a good joke) to talk about eating a fart, or about the taste or consistency of a fart, since farts are ethereal.  It makes more sense to talk about smelling a fart. So if _pet de putain/nonne_ is going to be substituted for "faggot", alter the dialogue to reflect the characteristics of a _pet_, as a smell rather than a substance.


----------



## laverdure2

sorry, I'm jumping from a thread to another... I like your idea of the ethereal smell of a fart  
I've read somewhere the story of the pets de nonne, must find it, because honestly, I don't know why it was called like that considering the size of the doughnuts. (little balls, but bigger than rabbit's pooh). Anyway, when you cook pets de nonne, it smells fried food, and nothing else.
I suppose you do have faggots in Canada ?


----------



## LivingTree

laverdure2 said:


> I suppose you do have faggots in Canada ?


You are tempting me to reply: "Some of my best friends ..." 

The more usual double-entendre is actually "fag" -- (now) UK English for "cigarette". There's nothing remotely offensive about calling a cigarette a fag, because (at least as far as I know) there is no connection whatsoever to the pejorative "fag" for a gay man. But you will be roundly and soundly vilified if you try it in PC company in the US (and I use "PC" sarcastically, because I am whole-heartedly in favour of inclusive and non-discriminatory language). Just as you will be if you dare to "call a spade a spade", sigh (because "spade" is a derogatory word for an African-American, and despite the fact that the expression has nothing to do with race ...).

But I suspect you were referring to this delectable delicacy that people seem to fry in England. In that case, no. I've never heard of the things.  (And we don't do "bangers", either!)

So that bit of sketch comedy would have fallen on completely uncomprehending ears in Canada (and the US)!


----------



## laverdure2

Oh, I didn't now about spade... The delectable delicacy eh ? Before you hear of it, you smell it. This is not my favorite dish I must confess, and I'm quite glad it never crossed the Atlantic (nor the Channel). That is the reason why the joke can't work in France and has to be adapted, there's nothing comparable in France (land of cuisine) and it seems that Canada has been spared, and hopefully NZ and Australia as well.
Fag is used all the time, no pejorative meaning.


----------



## orlando09

Used all the time for what? Cigarettes? That's the usual UK meaning. The "gay" meaning sounds to me quite American, and pretty offensive. Certainly never heard of pets de putain, and a joke about a misunderstanding about pets de nonne seems a little bit far-fetched because it's not likely people regularly have farting nuns visiting.... I can't personnally see much that works better than the tapette suggestion at the start of the thread... a similarly offensive word for a gay person/  a fairly everyday item. As for the faggots you eat, I'm British but I think I've had them about one or twice in my life. I wouldn't say they're massively popular. It's a sort of meatball in gravy.


----------



## laverdure2

sorry, yes fag for cigarette. I've never heard it in an offensive manner towards gays.

I don't think that anyone said that faggots (the dish) were massively popular ???


----------



## Zephrael

I think I'll probably stick with the idea of tente/tante; given that Presenter S imitates his nan with a very odd accent anyway, the transmutation of the vowel sound is, I think, acceptable. It also leads nicely into the bit of double-entendre humour that I followed it with (see above)!


----------



## orlando09

Oh yes, that could work. And it's the same vowel sound... so no problem


----------



## Saints22

Salut Zephrael, 

le problème est que tu cherche à traduire exactement un jeu de mot en cherchant à conserver son aspect humoristique alors que l'humour vient souvent d'une utilisation erronée de règles bien établies. vu que Faggot=food=homosexual est un aspect bien spécifique à l'anglais, tu ne pourras pas traduire le sketch sans ré-écrire une bonne partie.

Pour ma part, je pense que tu aurais un veine plus riche en jeux de mots en utilisant Pédale =pièce de bicyclette =homosexuel. Le reste dépend de ton imagination. Comme tu as dû le constater, ton comédien est drôle parce que c'est bien trouvé, c'est bien trouvé parce que c'est une expression que tout le monde utilise mais que personne n'a remarqué.


----------

